# Empty Gestational Sac



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi

I have today been to Bourn Clinc for a 7 week scan BFP following my third attempt at IUI.    They have said that the gestational sac and yolk seem fine but they couldn't detect a HB.  They checked for an ectopic pregnancy but said that this didnt seem likely.  I have to go back next week for another scan but basically have been told that things are not looking good and that I am likely to have lost my baby.    Has anyone else been through this and what I am likely to expect - will I need a D&C or will nature takes its course, if so how long do I have to wait for a mc to happen - Im absolutely devastated and would welcome any information that people can give. 

Thanks

L
x


----------

